# Getting Back together after separation



## Zulu

Hi All... reading reading reading, as a newbie on this site I obviously have similar problems to everyone else, even though I am on another continent... is the internet not great... anyway... having spoken to many people, the consensus is that separation is a 50/50 thing, the chances of permanent are as good as the chances of reconciliation.... so what do you people think, should I hang around a bit, getting on with my life by going ot etc etc etc, taking the 4x4 to the bush and just keep her spot open for that hopeful knock on the door one day....


----------



## Zulu

Do not know if you are allowed to post pics... but anywat, here goes.... me and my new distraction, supposed to take my mind off my wife that no longer lives with me...


----------



## purplefrootloop

What are the circumstances in her leaving?


----------



## Shelly29

Im not letting my husband leave without a fight...without a real legit and valid reason. As of 5 days ago I am slowly cracking his shell to get it out of him. You can't sit back and see what happens, you got to put in the effort...take down your guard and take a risk, see what happens....


----------

